# Mosquitos, nets, repellents



## Deleted member 48528 (Apr 12, 2018)

Two years ago in April/May we were in south France, I got bitten to death by the little beasts, they love me, must be the sweet skin :dance:. My feet got so bitten at night I guess, it was misery for a couple of weeks, couldn't get shoes on my feet were so swollen. I was thinking about a mosquito net, anyone ever used one? Wouldn't be too difficult to fix up I think. How do you keep the little b's at bay?are the coils any good. We like to have our windows open when it is hot. I think the corrugated netting used for windows is useless.

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 12, 2018)

Going off my experience on the West Coast of Scotland.... 
Unless you are prepared to zip yourself into a midge/mosquito net for the whole of the trip in the bitey season, 
Then you're fighting a lost battle (if you are someone they love to bite.... Then you're getting bitten end of) 
We tried every ointment and unction available with little success.... 
Staying away from damp boggy places and praying for a light breeze (midges won't fly in even a light breeze)
Were my only solace.


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Apr 12, 2018)

10% deet is a decent mozzie repellent.In extreme situations a mozzie net is useful though it cuts down air circulation.

As a quirk relief from mozzie bites wipe the bite with a little moist soap. The itch will go away in a few minutes. It's the scratching that gets the bites infected.  Doesn't work for other bites though. Avon skin so soft is supposed to be a good repellent for midges.

Mr B.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Apr 12, 2018)

*Mosquitos*

I understand that mosquito s come out around sun rise and sunset and are not so apparent at other times. I NEVER travel without a net either when backpacking or in the van. I even used it in a small hotel in Florence.  Citronella is a good thing for keeping them off.


----------



## maingate (Apr 12, 2018)

You are either attractive to them or not, it depends on your Pheremones.

Cover up in the early morning and in the evening, use one of the antidotes at these times. They will get in through the tiniest gap. Your flyscreens are just that, only good for flies. Buy a Mozzie net, cut it up and cover the flyscreens to prevent entry that way. Use a net overnight but make sure it is well clear of your body as they can suck blood through the mesh. A mozzie hood for the head is good because there are many attractive areas for the little blighters. Don't park next to shrubbery or trees. When you are sitting in the van in the evening, have a reciprocating fan blowing across you, it is probably the best thing to stop them settling on you.

Whatever precautions you take, you will still get some bites, it is about reducing them as much as possible.

Look on the bright side, at least you will not get Malaria, you don't want that .... as I can testify to.


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Apr 12, 2018)

Midge’s I know about, we live in Scotland, but usually avoid the west coast in the summer. If we go, I start taking anti histamines before we travel, use skin so soft (it brings me out in spots, but that's preferable to bites). We spray stuff around the window ledges and door frames, and usually manage not to get many midge bites. 

But the mosquitos in France were something else. We're setting off in May and meandering down to Provence. I may well buy some netting to cover the windows, just have to have them open in the heat. We burn citronella candles, but not convinced they work, Midge’s certainly ignore them.
They don't bother Dave much, so unfair.

Good job I never wanted to be an entomologist :lol-053:

Lesley


----------



## n brown (Apr 12, 2018)

Automotive 12V Car Electric Aanti- Insects Mosquito Repeller Repellent Device Cigarette Plug with Flexible Wire: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike  these sort of things , that warm a tablet to slowly release a repellent , worked very well for us

so does parking under a eucalyptus tree if you're in Portugal


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 12, 2018)

I had forgotten about devices like the above ...

Used them in South Africa in sub-tropical Durban in the house. They worked really well.


----------



## REC (Apr 12, 2018)

I feel your pain! I get bitten even if it is only a fingertip showing that gets bitten! I use smidge which lasts quite a long time and is water resistant. Then, if somewhere hot and sunny, I use insect repellent suncream...soltan. Put it on first thing in the morning, top it up during the day and, I think, it adds up. Then smidge at the dangerous times! Also always use skin so soft after shower.
 I would use a Mossie net over the bed and definitely across the open windows. Fly screens have big holes!
I didn't realise those mosquito tablet things came with 12v plugs....use them in Thailand and they work quite well. Have not had dengue fever yet! Will treat us to a couple for UK and Portugal.


----------



## n brown (Apr 12, 2018)

REC said:


> I feel your pain! I get bitten even if it is only a fingertip showing that gets bitten! I use smidge which lasts quite a long time and is water resistant. Then, if somewhere hot and sunny, I use insect repellent suncream...soltan. Put it on first thing in the morning, top it up during the day and, I think, it adds up. Then smidge at the dangerous times! Also always use skin so soft after shower.
> I would use a Mossie net over the bed and definitely across the open windows. Fly screens have big holes!
> I didn't realise those mosquito tablet things came with 12v plugs....use them in Thailand and they work quite well. Have not had dengue fever yet! Will treat us to a couple for UK and Portugal.


remember the eucalyptus , we lived amongst some for years and forgot mossies existed in Portugal . maybe a handful of leaves might do it


----------



## REC (Apr 12, 2018)

n brown said:


> Automotive 12V Car Electric Aanti- Insects Mosquito Repeller Repellent Device Cigarette Plug with Flexible Wire: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike  these sort of things , that warm a tablet to slowly release a repellent , worked very well for us
> 
> so does parking under a eucalyptus tree if you're in Portugal



Could the cigarette lighter plug be swapped for a usb as we would have to have the van ignition on to use it. Got a usb socket from the leisure battery??


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 12, 2018)

USB will only provide 5v not the 12v required.

Do you have a cigar lighter socket connected to the leisure battery?


----------



## n brown (Apr 12, 2018)

wire in a faglighter socket from the leisure battery , all vans should have one anyway . it's only 2 wires and an inline fuse .

we never had solar panels and punched holes in a baked bean tin , put it on a plate with a nightlight in it and a tablet on top - worked a treat


----------



## suneye (Apr 12, 2018)

As well as eucalyptus and nime most bitey things don't like tea tree.  Original Source mint and tea tree shower gel used regularly should help make you less savory.  Some shower gels just smell of tea tree and don't work so check the ingredients if you go for a different make!  Deet products will work but I have been wary of them since having a tube leak and completely dissolve the bottom of a sturdy plastic bathroom cabinet - I mean nothing left but a hole and melted plastic. I would think twice now about putting chemicals that strong on my skin and I used to put it on my children when they were small :scared:  There are some natural skin repellents that help but don't last very long and no better than Avon skin so soft.  Good luck!


----------



## Glass man (Apr 13, 2018)

Contact Purpleturtle.co.uk , they have an amazing range of insect repellents and are very knowledgeable, do ask their advise for where ever you are going. I went to Finland and even the bity creatures there were kept away. They also supply a deterrent to put on flyscreens so the tiny beasts don't try to get though. 

Ask advice and buy a repellent locally.

"Afterbite" from Boots and other places stops any pain or itching quickly but don't use near your eyes.

Deet is excellent BUT do not get it near plastic, it will affect the surface! A Friend could not understand why finger print marks were on their polycarbonate glasses, they had put Deet on and not washed their hands.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 13, 2018)

I sleep in one of these and never get bitten


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks everyone for all the replies, will work my way through them. Will defo get a net, and also try the tea tree oil, and will get a net for the windows.

Smidge is great for the Midge’s, I put it on In The morning, then add skin so soft, same again at night, and find I get very few bites. Also spray it on the window ledges and round the hatches. It is sticky, so they get stuck in it. Didn't work for the mozzies though! 

Thanks for the link to purple turtle, that looks a brilliant site, I'll trawl through that over the next day or so.

Maybe. I should buy a bourka :raofl:

Lesley


----------



## REC (Apr 13, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> USB will only provide 5v not the 12v required.
> 
> Do you have a cigar lighter socket connected to the leisure battery?



No I don't seem to have one!


----------



## Derekoak (Apr 14, 2018)

*Mosquitos and midges*

We got our last doblo midge proof, by midge netting sesled on all edges over  every opening window and the skylight.  We could sit parked on the west coast of scotland and watch the massing squadrons batter against our defences. We could not however leave the car or open a door.  Everything outside had to be done quickly as soon as we arrived, before they did. When we left as we are not walk through we left as fast as possible drove on a bit with one of those battery insect killers going then stopped and quickly did outside things again before continuing. All this worked agsinst mosquitos too.  Hope it works on the new one.


----------



## Tim120 (Apr 14, 2018)

Must agree with what has already been said. Lotions, potions and nets, what ever works to make life more comfortable I'm in favour of.
I discovered this by accident, I used to use a deoderent/anti perspirant which had it's own aroma, which most do.
Having watched a program where people where going to give this stuff a try I thought I would too for no reason other than it does not come in a pressurised aluminium container as most do and just for the heck of it.
Started using it and it worked very well as an anti deoderant, it is not an anti perspirant.
I have no idea why but bitey things now find me far less attrictive and I used to be their main course and suffer badly with bites.
Can only assume it is because there is not a scent for them to home in on.

Salt of the Earth Natural Deodorant  |  Holland & Barrett - the UK’s Leading Health Retailer

Link above.


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Apr 16, 2018)

Derekoak said:


> We got our last doblo midge proof, by midge netting sesled on all edges over  every opening window and the skylight.  We could sit parked on the west coast of scotland and watch the massing squadrons batter against our defences. We could not however leave the car or open a door.  Everything outside had to be done quickly as soon as we arrived, before they did. When we left as we are not walk through we left as fast as possible drove on a bit with one of those battery insect killers going then stopped and quickly did outside things again before continuing. All this worked agsinst mosquitos too.  Hope it works on the new one.



Thanks. How did you seal the netting around the frames of the windows?  Did you,stick it to the walls with Velcro or something?

Lesley


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Apr 22, 2018)

Have acquired mosquito net, and also one of those suction things to suck the poison out of a bite, so hopefully am well prepared!


----------

